# Second Litter Box? Litter Grate for Box?



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I currently own a double ferret nation. My rats are for the most part litter trained. They do, however, have their little mishaps and go elsewhere in the cage sometimes. My litter box is currently located at the bottom of my cage. I was wondering if a second litter box would maybe prevent any mishaps? How many of you guys with large cages have a second litter box? I was also wondering about the grate for some litter boxes. My current litter box is just a plastic storage bin that I got from the dollar store with fairly high edge. Toast loves to dig, however, and kicks up a lot of the litter. I was debating on switching to an actual corner litter pan to prevent the spray of litter on the sides of the cage that I sometimes get. Would the switch be worth it? How many people have been succesful with the grated litter pans?

This is my current litter box:
http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/p...tegoryId=500&categoryId=541&subCategoryId=541


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Yes, definitely get a second one. The more, the merrier! I actually have two litter boxes in one section of my Feisty Ferret, because my boys are such slobs. With two boxes (one being in the form of a cheap-o hamster cage which they love playing in), the poo mess has reduced a bit. Still not perfect, but better for sure! 

And I HATE grated litter boxes. Hate them. They get disgusting and are horrible to handle and clean. The poo & pee that gets caked on there over months is repulsive. To avoid kicked up litter, I use pelleted stuff. If it gets kicked out (which it does), it's no big deal. No crumblies in my carpet or litter sprayed everywhere throughout the cage. Just pellets here & there. My boys love to dig & play in it, and I actually always sprinkle some seed mix into their boxes for foraging. 

Using a deep litter pan rather than a corner one is a huge help, too. I use sterilite bins. They are $1, deep enough for an inch or two of litter and still have lots of space to reduce mess. Also, if they get gnawed up, I can replace them easily. So I've got one of those and a little hamster cage with the top door off (Got it for $2 on clearance at Petco- it's perfect as a travel cage when clean, as well)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be looking into getting a second dollar store stacking bin for a second litter box. =P

The litter box I have for them now is actually pretty deep. I always put a decently thick layer of litter in because Toast loves to dig. I just wish it was closed off at one end sometimes. Lol. I went looking online and I found one of these and I was wondering if anyone has tried this out? The price for it seems ridiculous for something that is just plastic. It also looks like it does not have anything to hook it on to the cage with. 

http://www.amazon.com/Marchioro-Lit...upplies_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=19QJFJCD2EDB556G0FB4


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I use the grated litter box. It works great for my girl. It keeps the litter in and I'm able to use the clumping cat litter. It makes daily cleaning much faster and it only takes a minute to clean the grate. I only have 1 rat, but there's 2 litter pans in her DCN. To keep the litter pans in place, I simply put two holes in the top/sides and I used some bolts/washers/wing nuts. I have the litter pans about 2 1/2 inches off the bottom of the cage for easy removal of the trays for cleaning. I also use a pee rock in each of the litter pans. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I have two trays but both on the upper level of their cage, one in the base of the upper cage and one on a shelf - they never seem to poo down in the lower cage.

I use corner trays without grates. I can't help but think it must be uncomfortable on their feet with grates. Both trays have a decent thickness of paper pellet litter and pee rocks and although they like to just hang out in the litter trays as well as poo in them, they don't kick the litter out at all luckily.

They are 99% litter trained - we've been very fortunate that they picked up the concept of the litter tray basically from day one.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Since my dollar store currently does not carry the bin that I would originally use for a litter box I've decided to get a corner litter box. Does anyone know what size to get for rats?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Since my dollar store currently does not carry the bin that I would originally use for a litter box I've decided to get a corner litter box. Does anyone know what size to get for rats?


I use the ones that are large enough for a ferret. I think it's the large one. There's only one size bigger and I thing that's a jumbo.


----------

